# Gourami Problems



## peekie13 (Mar 17, 2015)

My dwarf gourami is having problems and I would appreciate any advice I can get to help him.

I bought a pair of gouramis when I set up my tank about 2 month's ago. One of the gouramis attacked the other one's tail fins, so I brought back the aggressive one to the store. The injured gourami has had a hard time swimming since then.

Unbeknownst to me, our tank started cycling. We caught it right away and took immediate steps to help the fish survive. About a week after the cycling started, the gourami's gills turned red (which I have heard is most likely ammonia poisoning). At that time, everything was under control, cycling wise. All of my other fish are doing great- except my poor gourami. He spends all of his time hiding and laying at the bottom of the aquarium, only coming up in the morning to eat. This has been going on now for nearly 3 weeks. Shouldn't his gills have healed since then? Is there anything I can do to help him heal? I have been putting in StressGuard, but that doesn't seem to help and makes him seem even more listless. Is there anything else that could be the cause of red gills? This is really bothering me (and him), thanks for reading.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ammonia poisoning leaves permanent damage.
Dwarf gouramis can be weak just from inbreeding.
Tank info?
size,water params,who lives in it,maintenance schedule?


----------



## peekie13 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I am sorry it has taken my so long to get back. I think we are going to go ahead and euthanize him. He has now quit swimming and doesn't come up to eat. Thanks again for your reply.


----------

